# "No Info here." nach Einschalten von SSL



## mosesjohann (15. Aug. 2015)

Hallo an Alle!
Stoße das erste Mal an einen groben Fehler im ISPConfig - ist eine tolle Software! Hatte noch nie SSL auf dem Host gebraucht, da bis Dato nur Standard-Webseiten darauf gehostet wurden ohne das Bedürfnis zur Verschlüsselung. Nun wirds aber doch aktuell und dachte mich nicht, dass das zum Problem werden könnte.
Habe einen neuen Kunden, eine Domain und eine Website dazu konfiguriert. Alles lief ganz normal. Ich begann, die Daten hochzuladen und es war alles erreichbar. Sobald ich jedoch SSL aktiviert hatte, kam beim aufrufen der Website, egal ob mit https oder mit http immer eine weiße Seite, auf der links oben steht: No Info here.
Dachte, ich habs irgendwo übertrieben mit den Einstellungen und hab dann alles nochmal neu angelegt, aber das gleiche Ergebnis erhalten. Weiters interessant ist, dass wenn ich versuche, die Seite mit https aufzurufen, bekomme ich das SSL-Zertifikat des Hosts und nicht das installierte der Domain/des Kunden.
Auch wenn ich SSL wieder deaktiviere, scheint es, als verlinkt der Server auf ein anderes Verzeichnis, denn das normale /var/www/domain.com ist nicht mehr ansprechbar über den Browser.
In /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/100-domain.com.vhost scheint es, als wäre der Pfad sowie der SSL-Container richtig konfiguriert. Wenn ich /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default-ssl.conf lösche/verschiebe dann bekomme ich beim Aufruf der Domain den Fehler "ssl_rx_record_too_long" 

Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS (Trusty Tahr)) ISPConfig 3.0.5.4p8

Hoffe jemand kann mir Helfen, danke!


----------



## mosesjohann (17. Aug. 2015)

Was benötigt Ihr für logs um mir helfen zu können?

Hab hier vi /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/domain.com/error.log - leer

/var/log/apache2/access.log:

```
..

111.11.11.1 - - [17/Aug/2015:16:02:11 +0200] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 295 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; rv:39.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/39.0"
111.11.11.1 - - [17/Aug/2015:16:02:12 +0200] "GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1" 404 510 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; rv:39.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/39.0"
..
```
Ich finde keinen Hinweis in der ispconfig logs, ebensowenig in den apache oder syslogfiles.

Bitte helft mir!


----------



## Till (17. Aug. 2015)

Ist die domain der website identisch mit dem server hostnamen? Stimmt die IP der domain im dns mit der IP der website überein? Hast Du mal den server komplett neu gestartet?


----------



## mosesjohann (18. Aug. 2015)

Domain ist eine andere als der Serverhostname. Den DNS von ISPConfig verwende ich nicht, die Auflösung mit dem externen DNS stimmt aber mit der IP überein. Habe auch schon versucht, den Server neu zu starten.  
Weiters ist mir jetzt aufgefallen: Wenn ich domain.com oder domain.com/index.html eingebe dann kommt immer "No info here". Wenn ich domain.com/index.php eingebe dann kommt ein "Not Found" Fehler. Ist das ein Hinweis, dass ein falscher Pfad angezeigt wird? Eigentlich müsste zZ im Haupverzeichnis noch die Standard-html-Seite liegen.


----------



## mosesjohann (19. Aug. 2015)

Welche Infos kann ich dir noch Liefern, Till, damit wir das Problem eingrenzen können?


----------



## Till (19. Aug. 2015)

Die vhost Datei /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/100-domain.com.vhost ist vorhanden und hat nicht ene .err Endung? Hast Du mal versucht die IP statt * in den website settings in ispconfig für die seite zu nehmen?


----------



## mosesjohann (20. Aug. 2015)

Ja, die ist vorhanden, ohne .err-Endung und die IP zu setzen statt * habe ich bereits versucht. Diese sieht für mich jedenfalls auch ganz normal und unauffällig aus: 

```
<Directory /var/www/domain.com>
                AllowOverride None
                                Require all denied
                </Directory>

<VirtualHost 111.11.11.11:80>
                                        DocumentRoot /var/www/clients/client5/web10/web

                ServerName domain.com
                ServerAlias www.domain.com
                ServerAdmin webmaster@domain.com

                ErrorLog /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/domain.com/error.log


                <IfModule mod_ssl.c>
                </IfModule>

                <Directory /var/www/domain.com/web>
                                # Clear PHP settings of this website
                                <FilesMatch ".+\.ph(p[345]?|t|tml)$">
                                                SetHandler None
                                </FilesMatch>
                                Options +FollowSymLinks
                                AllowOverride All
                                                                Require all granted
                                                </Directory>
                <Directory /var/www/clients/client5/web10/web>
                                # Clear PHP settings of this website
                                <FilesMatch ".+\.ph(p[345]?|t|tml)$">
                                                SetHandler None
                                </FilesMatch>
                                Options +FollowSymLinks
                                AllowOverride All
                                                                Require all granted
                                                </Directory>




                # cgi enabled
        <Directory /var/www/clients/client5/web10/cgi-bin>
                                                Require all granted
                                        </Directory>
                ScriptAlias  /cgi-bin/ /var/www/clients/client5/web10/cgi-bin/
                <FilesMatch "\.(cgi|pl)$">
                        SetHandler cgi-script
                </FilesMatch>
                <IfModule mod_fastcgi.c>
                                <Directory /var/www/clients/client5/web10/cgi-bin>
                                                                                Require all granted
                                                                    </Directory>
                                <Directory /var/www/domain.com/web>
                                        <FilesMatch "\.php[345]?$">

SetHandler php5-fcgi
                                        </FilesMatch>
                                </Directory>
                                <Directory /var/www/clients/client5/web10/web>
                                        <FilesMatch "\.php[345]?$">
                                                SetHandler php5-fcgi
                                        </FilesMatch>
                                </Directory>
                Action php5-fcgi /php5-fcgi
                                Alias /php5-fcgi /var/www/clients/client5/web10/cgi-bin/php5-fcgi-111.11.11.11-80-domain.com
                FastCgiExternalServer /var/www/clients/client5/web10/cgi-bin/php5-fcgi-111.11.11.11-80-domain.com -idle-timeout 300 -socket /var/lib/php5-fpm/web10.sock -pass-header Authorization
                </IfModule>
                <IfModule mod_proxy_fcgi.c>
                        ProxyPassMatch ^/(.*\.php[345]?(/.*)?)$ fcgi://127.0.0.1:9019/var/www/clients/client5/web10/web/$1
                </IfModule>


                # add support for apache mpm_itk
                <IfModule mpm_itk_module>
                        AssignUserId web10 client5
                </IfModule>

                <IfModule mod_dav_fs.c>
                # Do not execute PHP files in webdav directory
                        <Directory /var/www/clients/client5/web10/webdav>
                                <ifModule mod_security2.c>
                                        SecRuleRemoveById 960015
                                        SecRuleRemoveById 960032
                                </ifModule>
                                <FilesMatch "\.ph(p3?|tml)$">
                                        SetHandler None
                                </FilesMatch>
                        </Directory>
                        DavLockDB /var/www/clients/client5/web10/tmp/DavLock
                        # DO NOT REMOVE THE COMMENTS!
                        # IF YOU REMOVE THEM, WEBDAV WILL NOT WORK ANYMORE!
      # WEBDAV BEGIN
                        # WEBDAV END
                </IfModule>


</VirtualHost>
<VirtualHost 111.11.11.11:443>
                                        DocumentRoot /var/www/clients/client5/web10/web

                ServerName domain.com
                ServerAlias www.domain.com
                ServerAdmin webmaster@domain.com

                ErrorLog /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/domain.com/error.log


                <IfModule mod_ssl.c>
SSLEngine on
                SSLProtocol All -SSLv2 -SSLv3
                SSLCertificateFile /var/www/clients/client5/web10/ssl/domain.com.crt
                SSLCertificateKeyFile /var/www/clients/client5/web10/ssl/domain.com.key
                </IfModule>

                <Directory /var/www/domain.com/web>
                                # Clear PHP settings of this website
                                <FilesMatch ".+\.ph(p[345]?|t|tml)$">
                                                SetHandler None
                                </FilesMatch>
                                Options +FollowSymLinks
                                AllowOverride All
                                                                Require all granted
                                                </Directory>
                <Directory /var/www/clients/client5/web10/web>
                                # Clear PHP settings of this website
                                <FilesMatch ".+\.ph(p[345]?|t|tml)$">
                                                SetHandler None
                                </FilesMatch>
                                Options +FollowSymLinks
                                AllowOverride All
                                                                Require all granted
                                                </Directory>




                # cgi enabled
        <Directory /var/www/clients/client5/web10/cgi-bin>
                                                Require all granted
                                        </Directory>
                ScriptAlias  /cgi-bin/ /var/www/clients/client5/web10/cgi-bin/
                <FilesMatch "\.(cgi|pl)$">
                        SetHandler cgi-script
                </FilesMatch>
                <IfModule mod_fastcgi.c>
                                <Directory /var/www/clients/client5/web10/cgi-bin>
                                                                                Require all granted
                                                                    </Directory>
                                <Directory /var/www/domain.com/web>
                                        <FilesMatch "\.php[345]?$">
                                                SetHandler php5-fcgi
                                        </FilesMatch>
                                </Directory>
                                <Directory /var/www/clients/client5/web10/web>
                                        <FilesMatch "\.php[345]?$">
                                                SetHandler php5-fcgi
                                        </FilesMatch>
                                </Directory>
                Action php5-fcgi /php5-fcgi
                                Alias /php5-fcgi /var/www/clients/client5/web10/cgi-bin/php5-fcgi-111.11.11.11-443-domain.com
                FastCgiExternalServer /var/www/clients/client5/web10/cgi-bin/php5-fcgi-111.11.11.11-443-domain.com -idle-timeout 300 -socket /var/lib/php5-fpm/web10.sock -pass-header Authorization
</IfModule>
                <IfModule mod_proxy_fcgi.c>
                        ProxyPassMatch ^/(.*\.php[345]?(/.*)?)$ fcgi://127.0.0.1:9019/var/www/clients/client5/web10/web/$1
                </IfModule>


                # add support for apache mpm_itk
                <IfModule mpm_itk_module>
                        AssignUserId web10 client5
                </IfModule>

                <IfModule mod_dav_fs.c>
                # Do not execute PHP files in webdav directory
                        <Directory /var/www/clients/client5/web10/webdav>
                                <ifModule mod_security2.c>
                                        SecRuleRemoveById 960015
                                        SecRuleRemoveById 960032
                                </ifModule>
                                <FilesMatch "\.ph(p3?|tml)$">
                                        SetHandler None
                                </FilesMatch>
                        </Directory>
                        DavLockDB /var/www/clients/client5/web10/tmp/DavLock
                        # DO NOT REMOVE THE COMMENTS!
                        # IF YOU REMOVE THEM, WEBDAV WILL NOT WORK ANYMORE!
      # WEBDAV BEGIN
                        # WEBDAV END
                </IfModule>


</VirtualHost>
```


----------



## Till (20. Aug. 2015)

wird der vhost bei dem Befehl:

apache2ctl -S

mit aufgelistet?


----------



## mosesjohann (20. Aug. 2015)

ja, wird aufgelistet: 

```
root@host:/home/user# apache2ctl -S
AH00548: NameVirtualHost has no effect and will be removed in the next release /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-ispconfig.conf:62
VirtualHost configuration:
111.11.11.11:80        domain.com (/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/100-domain.com.vhost:6)
111.111.11.11:443       domain.com (/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/100-domain.com.vhost:97)
```


----------



## mosesjohann (24. Aug. 2015)

Kann ichs irgendwie wenigstens so einstellen, dass die Website normal unter Port 80 wieder erreichbar ist?


----------



## mosesjohann (27. Aug. 2015)

Soll ichsa auf Englisch schreiben und auf howtoforge.com stellen?


----------



## robotto7831a (27. Aug. 2015)

Der Entwickler von ISPConfig (Till) schreibt doch schon hier.

Also dein Problem ist ganz komisch. Wenn die Meldung "No info here" kommt, dann müsste ja in irgendeinem Logfile vom Apache der Zugriff von dir protokolliert werden. In welchem Logfile steht der Zugriff auf die Domain?


----------



## Till (27. Aug. 2015)

Wie robotto schreibt muss es einen eintrag im globalen apache access.log oder einen im access.log der website gebenm wenn nicht dann rufst Du wahrscheinlich die seite von einem anderen server ab, also mal dns checken und ggf. den router, falls einer vorgeschaltet ist.


----------



## mosesjohann (31. Aug. 2015)

Wie bereits oben in #2 erwähnt finde ich nur einen Eintrag in der globalen access.log (/var/log/apache2/access.log): 


```
111.11.11.11 - - [31/Aug/2015:15:05:30 +0200] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 304 178 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; rv:40.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/40.0"
```
es gibt zwar beim Kundenordner unter /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/domain.com/ eine Datei access.log - die wurde allerdings am 19.8. das letzte Mal bearbeitet und zeigt auf eine Datei (per Link) 20150815-access.log.gz . Wo könnte ich sonst noch Infos sammeln?


----------



## robotto7831a (31. Aug. 2015)

Dann fühlt sich ein anderer vhosts für die Domain zuständig. Dann such doch mal den Vhosts der in (/var/log/apache2/access.log schreibt und poste den Inhalt des vhosts.


----------



## mosesjohann (2. Sep. 2015)

Kein vhost, alle access.log's durchgegangen - nur in der /var/log/apache2/access.log... "No info here" kommt auch, wenn ich den hostnamen eingebe - vllt. hilft das.

Hab mir die config-files nochmal angesehen und bemerkt, dass in den standardconfigfiles 000-default.conf, 000-apps.conf, 000-ispconfig.conf und 000-ispconfig.vhost nirgends ein Eintrag steht, der den 443er abfängt, nur 8080, 8081 und 80. Vielleicht fehlt da was?

Hier mal die config-files:
000-apps.conf:

```
######################################################
# This virtual host contains the configuration
# for the ISPConfig apps vhost
######################################################

Listen 8081
# NameVirtualHost *:8081

<VirtualHost _default_:8081>
  ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost


  <FilesMatch "\.ph(p3?|tml)$">
    SetHandler None
  </FilesMatch>

  <IfModule mod_php5.c>
    DocumentRoot /var/www/apps
    AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
    <Directory /var/www/apps>
                Options FollowSymLinks
                AllowOverride None
                                Require all granted
                    </Directory>
  </IfModule>

  <IfModule mod_fcgid.c>
    DocumentRoot /var/www/apps
    SuexecUserGroup ispapps ispapps
    <Directory /var/www/apps>
                Options +Indexes +FollowSymLinks +MultiViews +ExecCGI
                AllowOverride AuthConfig Indexes Limit Options FileInfo
                <FilesMatch "\.php$">
                        SetHandler fcgid-script
                </FilesMatch>
                FCGIWrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/apps/.php-fcgi-starter .php
                                Require all granted
                    </Directory>
  </IfModule>

</VirtualHost>
```
000-default.conf:

```
<VirtualHost *:80>

        ServerName subdomain.host.com

        ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost
        DocumentRoot /var/www/html

        # Available loglevels: trace8, ..., trace1, debug, info, notice, warn,
        # error, crit, alert, emerg.
        # It is also possible to configure the loglevel for particular
        # modules, e.g.
        #LogLevel info ssl:warn

        ErrorLog ${APACHE_LOG_DIR}/error.log
        CustomLog ${APACHE_LOG_DIR}/access.log combined

        # For most configuration files from conf-available/, which are
        # enabled or disabled at a global level, it is possible to
        # include a line for only one particular virtual host. For example the
        # following line enables the CGI configuration for this host only
        # after it has been globally disabled with "a2disconf".
        #Include conf-available/serve-cgi-bin.conf
</VirtualHost>

# vim: syntax=apache ts=4 sw=4 sts=4 sr noet
```
000-ispconfig.conf

```
################################################
# ISPConfig Logfile configuration for vlogger
################################################

LogFormat "%v %h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %O \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined_ispconfig
CustomLog "| /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/vlogger -s access.log -t \"%Y%m%d-access.log\" /var/log/ispconfig/httpd" combined_ispconfig

<Directory /var/www/clients>
    AllowOverride None
                Require all denied
        </Directory>

# Do not allow access to the root file system of the server for security reasons
<Directory />
        Options -Indexes
    AllowOverride None
                Require all denied
        </Directory>

<Directory /var/www/conf>
    AllowOverride None
                Require all denied
        </Directory>

# Except of the following directories that contain website scripts
<Directory /usr/share/phpmyadmin>
                                Require all granted
                </Directory>

<Directory /usr/share/phpMyAdmin>
                                Require all granted
                </Directory>

<Directory /srv/www/htdocs>
                                Require all granted
                </Directory>

<Directory /usr/share/squirrelmail>
                                Require all granted
                </Directory>

# Allow access to mailman on OpenSuSE
<Directory /usr/lib/mailman/cgi-bin>
                                Require all granted
                </Directory>

<Directory /usr/lib/mailman/icons>
                                Require all granted
                </Directory>

<Directory /var/lib/mailman/archives/>
        Options +FollowSymLinks
                                Require all granted
                </Directory>

# allow path to awstats and alias for awstats icons
<Directory /usr/share/awstats>
                                Require all granted
                </Directory>


NameVirtualHost *:80
NameVirtualHost *:443
NameVirtualHost 111.1.1.1:80
NameVirtualHost 111.1.1.1:443
```
000-ispconfig.vhost:

```
######################################################
# This virtual host contains the configuration
# for the ISPConfig controlpanel
######################################################

Listen 8080
NameVirtualHost *:8080

<VirtualHost _default_:8080>
  ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost

  <FilesMatch "\.ph(p3?|tml)$">
    SetHandler None
  </FilesMatch>

  <IfModule mod_fcgid.c>
    DocumentRoot /var/www/ispconfig/
    SuexecUserGroup ispconfig ispconfig
    <Directory /var/www/ispconfig/>
      Options -Indexes +FollowSymLinks +MultiViews +ExecCGI
      AllowOverride AuthConfig Indexes Limit Options FileInfo
          <FilesMatch "\.php$">
                  SetHandler fcgid-script
          </FilesMatch>
      FCGIWrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/ispconfig/.php-fcgi-starter .php
          Require all granted
              </Directory>
    IPCCommTimeout  7200
        MaxRequestLen 15728640
  </IfModule>

  <IfModule mpm_itk_module>
    DocumentRoot /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/
        AssignUserId ispconfig ispconfig
    AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
    <Directory /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web>
      # php_admin_value open_basedir "/usr/local/ispconfig/interface:/usr/share:/tmp"
      Options +FollowSymLinks
      AllowOverride None
          Require all granted
                  php_value magic_quotes_gpc        0
    </Directory>
  </IfModule>

  # ErrorLog /var/log/apache2/error.log
  # CustomLog /var/log/apache2/access.log combined
  ServerSignature Off

  <IfModule mod_security2.c>
    SecRuleEngine Off
  </IfModule>

  # SSL Configuration
  SSLEngine On
  SSLProtocol All -SSLv2 -SSLv3
  SSLCertificateFile /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/ssl/ispserver.crt
  SSLCertificateKeyFile /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/ssl/ispserver.key
  SSLCertificateChainFile /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/ssl/startssl.sub.class1.server.ca.crt
  #SSLCACertificateFile /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/ssl/ispserver.bundle

</VirtualHost>

<Directory /var/www/php-cgi-scripts>
    AllowOverride None
                Require all denied
        </Directory>

<Directory /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts>
    AllowOverride None
        Require all denied
        </Directory>
```
Liebe Grüße


----------



## mosesjohann (2. Sep. 2015)

Update: Wenn ich 000-default.conf lösche, den apache neu starte, zeigt er auf einen anderen vhost, es öffnet sich also eine andere Website. Sobald ich die 000-default.conf wieder einspiele und neu starte, rührt sich im access.log des vhosts von vorher wieder nichts.

Das Angezeigte "No Info here" dürfte aus /var/www/html/index.html kommen.


----------



## Till (2. Sep. 2015)

Die geposteten config files haben nichts mit Deinen Websites zu tun, die sind nur für den ISPConfig Login auf port 8080. Gibt es in dem Verzeichnis denn keine vhost dateien der websites?


----------



## mosesjohann (2. Sep. 2015)

Doch, die gibt es! 
insgesamt 4 zusätzliche und eine default.ssl. 

Zuerst die config der Domain, die auf "No Info here" zeigt:

```
<Directory /var/www/domain.com>
                AllowOverride None
                                Require all denied
                </Directory>

<VirtualHost 111.1.1.1:80>
                                        DocumentRoot /var/www/clients/client5/web10/web

                ServerName domain.com
                ServerAlias *.domain.com
                ServerAdmin webmaster@domain.com

                ErrorLog /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/domain.com/error.log


                <IfModule mod_ssl.c>
                </IfModule>

                <Directory /var/www/domain.com/web>
                                # Clear PHP settings of this website
                                <FilesMatch ".+\.ph(p[345]?|t|tml)$">
                                                SetHandler None
                                </FilesMatch>
                                Options +FollowSymLinks
                                AllowOverride All
                                                                Require all granted
                                                </Directory>
                <Directory /var/www/clients/client5/web10/web>
                                # Clear PHP settings of this website
                                <FilesMatch ".+\.ph(p[345]?|t|tml)$">
                                                SetHandler None
                                </FilesMatch>
                                Options +FollowSymLinks
                                AllowOverride All
                                                                Require all granted
                                                </Directory>




                # cgi enabled
        <Directory /var/www/clients/client5/web10/cgi-bin>
                                                Require all granted
                                        </Directory>
                ScriptAlias  /cgi-bin/ /var/www/clients/client5/web10/cgi-bin/
<FilesMatch "\.(cgi|pl)$">
                        SetHandler cgi-script
                </FilesMatch>
                <IfModule mod_fastcgi.c>
                                <Directory /var/www/clients/client5/web10/cgi-bin>
                                                                                Require all granted
                                                                    </Directory>
                                <Directory /var/www/domain.com/web>
                                        <FilesMatch "\.php[345]?$">
                                                SetHandler php5-fcgi
                                        </FilesMatch>
                                </Directory>
                                <Directory /var/www/clients/client5/web10/web>
                                        <FilesMatch "\.php[345]?$">
                                                SetHandler php5-fcgi
                                        </FilesMatch>
                                </Directory>
                Action php5-fcgi /php5-fcgi
                                Alias /php5-fcgi /var/www/clients/client5/web10/cgi-bin/php5-fcgi-111.1.1.1-80-domain.com
                FastCgiExternalServer /var/www/clients/client5/web10/cgi-bin/php5-fcgi-111.1.1.1-80-domain.com -idle-timeout 300 -socket /var/lib/php5-fpm/web10.sock -pass-header Authorization
                </IfModule>
                <IfModule mod_proxy_fcgi.c>
                        ProxyPassMatch ^/(.*\.php[345]?(/.*)?)$ fcgi://127.0.0.1:9019/var/www/clients/client5/web10/web/$1
                </IfModule>


                # add support for apache mpm_itk
                <IfModule mpm_itk_module>
                        AssignUserId web10 client5
                </IfModule>

                <IfModule mod_dav_fs.c>
                # Do not execute PHP files in webdav directory
                        <Directory /var/www/clients/client5/web10/webdav>
                                <ifModule mod_security2.c>
                                        SecRuleRemoveById 960015
                                        SecRuleRemoveById 960032
                                </ifModule>
                                <FilesMatch "\.ph(p3?|tml)$">
                                        SetHandler None
                                </FilesMatch>
                        </Directory>
                        DavLockDB /var/www/clients/client5/web10/tmp/DavLock
                        # DO NOT REMOVE THE COMMENTS!
# IF YOU REMOVE THEM, WEBDAV WILL NOT WORK ANYMORE!
      # WEBDAV BEGIN
                        # WEBDAV END
                </IfModule>


</VirtualHost>
<VirtualHost 111.1.1.1:443>
                                        DocumentRoot /var/www/clients/client5/web10/web

                ServerName domain.com
                ServerAlias *.domain.com
                ServerAdmin webmaster@domain.com

                ErrorLog /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/domain.com/error.log


                <IfModule mod_ssl.c>
                SSLEngine on
                SSLProtocol All -SSLv2 -SSLv3
                SSLCertificateFile /var/www/clients/client5/web10/ssl/domain.com.crt
                SSLCertificateKeyFile /var/www/clients/client5/web10/ssl/domain.com.key
                </IfModule>

                <Directory /var/www/domain.com/web>
                                # Clear PHP settings of this website
                                <FilesMatch ".+\.ph(p[345]?|t|tml)$">
                                                SetHandler None
                                </FilesMatch>
                                Options +FollowSymLinks
                                AllowOverride All
                                                                Require all granted
                                                </Directory>
                <Directory /var/www/clients/client5/web10/web>
                                # Clear PHP settings of this website
                                <FilesMatch ".+\.ph(p[345]?|t|tml)$">
                                                SetHandler None
                                </FilesMatch>
                                Options +FollowSymLinks
                                AllowOverride All
                                                                Require all granted
                                                </Directory>




# cgi enabled
        <Directory /var/www/clients/client5/web10/cgi-bin>
                                                Require all granted
                                        </Directory>
                ScriptAlias  /cgi-bin/ /var/www/clients/client5/web10/cgi-bin/
                <FilesMatch "\.(cgi|pl)$">
                        SetHandler cgi-script
                </FilesMatch>
                <IfModule mod_fastcgi.c>
                                <Directory /var/www/clients/client5/web10/cgi-bin>
                                                                                Require all granted
                                                                    </Directory>
                                <Directory /var/www/domain.com/web>
                                        <FilesMatch "\.php[345]?$">
                                                SetHandler php5-fcgi
                                        </FilesMatch>
                                </Directory>
                                <Directory /var/www/clients/client5/web10/web>
                                        <FilesMatch "\.php[345]?$">
                                                SetHandler php5-fcgi
                                        </FilesMatch>
                                </Directory>
                Action php5-fcgi /php5-fcgi
                                Alias /php5-fcgi /var/www/clients/client5/web10/cgi-bin/php5-fcgi-111.1.1.1-443-domain.com
                FastCgiExternalServer /var/www/clients/client5/web10/cgi-bin/php5-fcgi-111.1.1.1-443-domain.com -idle-timeout 300 -socket /var/lib/php5-fpm/web10.sock -pass-header Authorization
                </IfModule>
                <IfModule mod_proxy_fcgi.c>
                        ProxyPassMatch ^/(.*\.php[345]?(/.*)?)$ fcgi://127.0.0.1:9019/var/www/clients/client5/web10/web/$1
                </IfModule>


                # add support for apache mpm_itk
                <IfModule mpm_itk_module>
                        AssignUserId web10 client5
                </IfModule>

                <IfModule mod_dav_fs.c>
                # Do not execute PHP files in webdav directory
                        <Directory /var/www/clients/client5/web10/webdav>
<ifModule mod_security2.c>
                                        SecRuleRemoveById 960015
                                        SecRuleRemoveById 960032
                                </ifModule>
                                <FilesMatch "\.ph(p3?|tml)$">
                                        SetHandler None
                                </FilesMatch>
                        </Directory>
                        DavLockDB /var/www/clients/client5/web10/tmp/DavLock
                        # DO NOT REMOVE THE COMMENTS!
                        # IF YOU REMOVE THEM, WEBDAV WILL NOT WORK ANYMORE!
      # WEBDAV BEGIN
                        # WEBDAV END
                </IfModule>


</VirtualHost>
```


....


----------



## mosesjohann (2. Sep. 2015)

Die anderen:
100-domain1.com.vhost:

```
<Directory /var/www/domain1.com>
  AllowOverride None
  Require all denied
</Directory>

<VirtualHost *:80>
  DocumentRoot /var/www/clients/client3/web5/web

  ServerName domain1.com
  ServerAlias www.domain1.com
  ServerAdmin webmaster@domain1.com

  ErrorLog /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/domain1.com/error.log


  <IfModule mod_ssl.c>
  </IfModule>

  <Directory /var/www/domain1.com/web>
  # Clear PHP settings of this website
  <FilesMatch ".+\.ph(p[345]?|t|tml)$">
  SetHandler None
  </FilesMatch>
  Options +FollowSymLinks
  AllowOverride All
  Require all granted
  </Directory>
  <Directory /var/www/clients/client3/web5/web>
  # Clear PHP settings of this website
  <FilesMatch ".+\.ph(p[345]?|t|tml)$">
  SetHandler None
  </FilesMatch>
  Options +FollowSymLinks
  AllowOverride All
  Require all granted
  </Directory>




  # cgi enabled
  <Directory /var/www/clients/client3/web5/cgi-bin>
  Require all granted
  </Directory>
  ScriptAlias  /cgi-bin/ /var/www/clients/client3/web5/cgi-bin/
  <FilesMatch "\.(cgi|pl)$">
  SetHandler cgi-script
  </FilesMatch>
  # suexec enabled
  <IfModule mod_suexec.c>
  SuexecUserGroup web5 client3
  </IfModule>
  <IfModule mod_fastcgi.c>
  <Directory /var/www/clients/client3/web5/cgi-bin>
  Require all granted
  </Directory>
  <Directory /var/www/domain1.com/web>
  <FilesMatch "\.php[345]?$">
  SetHandler php5-fcgi
  </FilesMatch>
  </Directory>
  <Directory /var/www/clients/client3/web5/web>
<FilesMatch "\.php[345]?$">
  SetHandler php5-fcgi
  </FilesMatch>
  </Directory>
  Action php5-fcgi /php5-fcgi
  Alias /php5-fcgi /var/www/clients/client3/web5/cgi-bin/php5-fcgi-*-80-domain1.com
  FastCgiExternalServer /var/www/clients/client3/web5/cgi-bin/php5-fcgi-*-80-domain1.com -idle-timeout 300 -socket /var/lib/php5-fpm/web5.sock -pass-header Authorization
  </IfModule>
  <IfModule mod_proxy_fcgi.c>
  ProxyPassMatch ^/(.*\.php[345]?(/.*)?)$ fcgi://127.0.0.1:9014/var/www/clients/client3/web5/web/$1
  </IfModule>


  # add support for apache mpm_itk
  <IfModule mpm_itk_module>
  AssignUserId web5 client3
  </IfModule>

  <IfModule mod_dav_fs.c>
  # Do not execute PHP files in webdav directory
  <Directory /var/www/clients/client3/web5/webdav>
  <ifModule mod_security2.c>
  SecRuleRemoveById 960015
  SecRuleRemoveById 960032
  </ifModule>
  <FilesMatch "\.ph(p3?|tml)$">
  SetHandler None
  </FilesMatch>
  </Directory>
  DavLockDB /var/www/clients/client3/web5/tmp/DavLock
  # DO NOT REMOVE THE COMMENTS!
  # IF YOU REMOVE THEM, WEBDAV WILL NOT WORK ANYMORE!
  # WEBDAV BEGIN
  # WEBDAV END
  </IfModule>


</VirtualHost>
```


----------



## mosesjohann (2. Sep. 2015)

100-domain2.com.vhost:

```
<Directory /var/www/domain2.com>
  AllowOverride None
  Require all denied
  </Directory>

<VirtualHost *:80>
  DocumentRoot /var/www/clients/client2/web2/web

  ServerName domain2.com
  ServerAlias www.domain2.com
  ServerAdmin webmaster@domain2.com

  ErrorLog /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/domain2.com/error.log

  Alias /error/ "/var/www/domain2.com/web/error/"
  ErrorDocument 400 /error/400.html
  ErrorDocument 401 /error/401.html
  ErrorDocument 403 /error/403.html
  ErrorDocument 404 /error/404.html
  ErrorDocument 405 /error/405.html
  ErrorDocument 500 /error/500.html
  ErrorDocument 502 /error/502.html
  ErrorDocument 503 /error/503.html

  <IfModule mod_ssl.c>
  </IfModule>

  <Directory /var/www/domain2.com/web>
  # Clear PHP settings of this website
  <FilesMatch ".+\.ph(p[345]?|t|tml)$">
  SetHandler None
  </FilesMatch>
  Options +FollowSymLinks
  AllowOverride All
  Require all granted

  # ssi enabled
  AddType text/html .shtml
  AddOutputFilter INCLUDES .shtml
  Options +Includes
  </Directory>
  <Directory /var/www/clients/client2/web2/web>
  # Clear PHP settings of this website
  <FilesMatch ".+\.ph(p[345]?|t|tml)$">
  SetHandler None
  </FilesMatch>
  Options +FollowSymLinks
  AllowOverride All
  Require all granted

  # ssi enabled
  AddType text/html .shtml
  AddOutputFilter INCLUDES .shtml
  Options +Includes
  </Directory>




  # cgi enabled
  <Directory /var/www/clients/client2/web2/cgi-bin>
  Require all granted
</Directory>
  ScriptAlias  /cgi-bin/ /var/www/clients/client2/web2/cgi-bin/
  <FilesMatch "\.(cgi|pl)$">
  SetHandler cgi-script
  </FilesMatch>
  # suexec enabled
  <IfModule mod_suexec.c>
  SuexecUserGroup web2 client2
  </IfModule>
  <IfModule mod_fastcgi.c>
  <Directory /var/www/clients/client2/web2/cgi-bin>
  Require all granted
  </Directory>
  <Directory /var/www/domain2.com/web>
  <FilesMatch "\.php[345]?$">
  SetHandler php5-fcgi
  </FilesMatch>
  </Directory>
  <Directory /var/www/clients/client2/web2/web>
  <FilesMatch "\.php[345]?$">
  SetHandler php5-fcgi
  </FilesMatch>
  </Directory>
  Action php5-fcgi /php5-fcgi
  Alias /php5-fcgi /var/www/clients/client2/web2/cgi-bin/php5-fcgi-*-80-domain2.com
  FastCgiExternalServer /var/www/clients/client2/web2/cgi-bin/php5-fcgi-*-80-domain2.com -idle-timeout 300 -socket /var/lib/php5-fpm/web2.sock -pass-header Authorization
  </IfModule>
  <IfModule mod_proxy_fcgi.c>
  ProxyPassMatch ^/(.*\.php[345]?(/.*)?)$ fcgi://127.0.0.1:9011/var/www/clients/client2/web2/web/$1
  </IfModule>


  # add support for apache mpm_itk
  <IfModule mpm_itk_module>
  AssignUserId web2 client2
  </IfModule>

  <IfModule mod_dav_fs.c>
  # Do not execute PHP files in webdav directory
  <Directory /var/www/clients/client2/web2/webdav>
  <ifModule mod_security2.c>
  SecRuleRemoveById 960015
  SecRuleRemoveById 960032
  </ifModule>
  <FilesMatch "\.ph(p3?|tml)$">
  SetHandler None
  </FilesMatch>
  </Directory>
  DavLockDB /var/www/clients/client2/web2/tmp/DavLock
  # DO NOT REMOVE THE COMMENTS!
  # IF YOU REMOVE THEM, WEBDAV WILL NOT WORK ANYMORE!
  # WEBDAV BEGIN
  # WEBDAV END
  </IfModule>


</VirtualHost>
```


----------



## mosesjohann (2. Sep. 2015)

100-domain3.com.vhost:

```
<Directory /var/www/domain3.com>
  AllowOverride None
  Require all denied
  </Directory>

<VirtualHost *:80>
  DocumentRoot /var/www/clients/client1/web1/web

  ServerName domain3.com
  ServerAlias www.domain3.com
  ServerAdmin webmaster@domain3.com

  ErrorLog /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/domain3.com/error.log

  Alias /error/ "/var/www/domain3.com/web/error/"
  ErrorDocument 400 /error/400.html
  ErrorDocument 401 /error/401.html
  ErrorDocument 403 /error/403.html
  ErrorDocument 404 /error/404.html
  ErrorDocument 405 /error/405.html
  ErrorDocument 500 /error/500.html
  ErrorDocument 502 /error/502.html
  ErrorDocument 503 /error/503.html

  <IfModule mod_ssl.c>
  </IfModule>

  <Directory /var/www/domain3.com/web>
  # Clear PHP settings of this website
  <FilesMatch ".+\.ph(p[345]?|t|tml)$">
  SetHandler None
  </FilesMatch>
  Options +FollowSymLinks
  AllowOverride All
  Require all granted
  </Directory>
  <Directory /var/www/clients/client1/web1/web>
  # Clear PHP settings of this website
  <FilesMatch ".+\.ph(p[345]?|t|tml)$">
  SetHandler None
  </FilesMatch>
  Options +FollowSymLinks
  AllowOverride All
  Require all granted
  </Directory>




  # suexec enabled
  <IfModule mod_suexec.c>
  SuexecUserGroup web1 client1
  </IfModule>
  <IfModule mod_fastcgi.c>
  <Directory /var/www/clients/client1/web1/cgi-bin>
  Require all granted
  </Directory>
  <Directory /var/www/domain3.com/web>
  <FilesMatch "\.php[345]?$">
  SetHandler php5-fcgi
  </FilesMatch>
  </Directory>
<Directory /var/www/clients/client1/web1/web>
  <FilesMatch "\.php[345]?$">
  SetHandler php5-fcgi
  </FilesMatch>
  </Directory>
  Action php5-fcgi /php5-fcgi
  Alias /php5-fcgi /var/www/clients/client1/web1/cgi-bin/php5-fcgi-*-80-domain3.com
  FastCgiExternalServer /var/www/clients/client1/web1/cgi-bin/php5-fcgi-*-80-domain3.com -idle-timeout 300 -socket /var/lib/php5-fpm/web1.sock -pass-header Authorization
  </IfModule>
  <IfModule mod_proxy_fcgi.c>
  ProxyPassMatch ^/(.*\.php[345]?(/.*)?)$ fcgi://127.0.0.1:9010/var/www/clients/client1/web1/web/$1
  </IfModule>


  # add support for apache mpm_itk
  <IfModule mpm_itk_module>
  AssignUserId web1 client1
  </IfModule>

  <IfModule mod_dav_fs.c>
  # Do not execute PHP files in webdav directory
  <Directory /var/www/clients/client1/web1/webdav>
  <ifModule mod_security2.c>
  SecRuleRemoveById 960015
  SecRuleRemoveById 960032
  </ifModule>
  <FilesMatch "\.ph(p3?|tml)$">
  SetHandler None
  </FilesMatch>
  </Directory>
  DavLockDB /var/www/clients/client1/web1/tmp/DavLock
  # DO NOT REMOVE THE COMMENTS!
  # IF YOU REMOVE THEM, WEBDAV WILL NOT WORK ANYMORE!
  # WEBDAV BEGIN
  # WEBDAV END
  </IfModule>


</VirtualHost>
```
default-ssl.conf:

```
<IfModule mod_ssl.c>
  <VirtualHost _default_:443>
#  <VirtualHost 111.1.1.1:443>
  ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost

  DocumentRoot /var/www/html

  # Available loglevels: trace8, ..., trace1, debug, info, notice, warn,
  # error, crit, alert, emerg.
  # It is also possible to configure the loglevel for particular
  # modules, e.g.
  #LogLevel info ssl:warn

  ErrorLog ${APACHE_LOG_DIR}/error.log
  CustomLog ${APACHE_LOG_DIR}/access.log combined

  # For most configuration files from conf-available/, which are
  # enabled or disabled at a global level, it is possible to
  # include a line for only one particular virtual host. For example the
  # following line enables the CGI configuration for this host only
  # after it has been globally disabled with "a2disconf".
  #Include conf-available/serve-cgi-bin.conf

  #  SSL Engine Switch:
  #  Enable/Disable SSL for this virtual host.
  SSLEngine on

  #  A self-signed (snakeoil) certificate can be created by installing
  #  the ssl-cert package. See
  #  /usr/share/doc/apache2/README.Debian.gz for more info.
  #  If both key and certificate are stored in the same file, only the
  #  SSLCertificateFile directive is needed.
  #SSLCertificateFile  /etc/ssl/certs/ssl-cert-snakeoil.pem
  #SSLCertificateKeyFile /etc/ssl/private/ssl-cert-snakeoil.key
  SSLCertificateFile /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/ssl/ispserver.crt
  SSLCertificateKeyFile /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/ssl/ispserver.key
  SSLCertificateChainFile /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/ssl/startssl.sub.class1.server.ca.crt
  #  Server Certificate Chain:
  #  Point SSLCertificateChainFile at a file containing the
  #  concatenation of PEM encoded CA certificates which form the
  #  certificate chain for the server certificate. Alternatively
  #  the referenced file can be the same as SSLCertificateFile
  #  when the CA certificates are directly appended to the server
  #  certificate for convinience.
  #SSLCertificateChainFile /etc/apache2/ssl.crt/server-ca.crt

  #  Certificate Authority (CA):
  #  Set the CA certificate verification path where to find CA
  #  certificates for client authentication or alternatively one
  #  huge file containing all of them (file must be PEM encoded)
  #  Note: Inside SSLCACertificatePath you need hash symlinks
  #  to point to the certificate files. Use the provided
  #  Makefile to update the hash symlinks after changes.
  #SSLCACertificatePath /etc/ssl/certs/
  #SSLCACertificateFile /etc/apache2/ssl.crt/ca-bundle.crt

  #  Certificate Revocation Lists (CRL):
  #  Set the CA revocation path where to find CA CRLs for client
  #  authentication or alternatively one huge file containing all
  #  of them (file must be PEM encoded)
  #  Note: Inside SSLCARevocationPath you need hash symlinks
  #  to point to the certificate files. Use the provided
  #  Makefile to update the hash symlinks after changes.
  #SSLCARevocationPath /etc/apache2/ssl.crl/
  #SSLCARevocationFile /etc/apache2/ssl.crl/ca-bundle.crl

  #  Client Authentication (Type):
  #  Client certificate verification type and depth.  Types are
  #  none, optional, require and optional_no_ca.  Depth is a
  #  number which specifies how deeply to verify the certificate
  #  issuer chain before deciding the certificate is not valid.
  #SSLVerifyClient require
  #SSLVerifyDepth  10

  #  SSL Engine Options:
  #  Set various options for the SSL engine.
  #  o FakeBasicAuth:
  #  Translate the client X.509 into a Basic Authorisation.  This means that
  #  the standard Auth/DBMAuth methods can be used for access control.  The
  #  user name is the `one line' version of the client's X.509 certificate.
  #  Note that no password is obtained from the user. Every entry in the user
  #  file needs this password: `xxj31ZMTZzkVA'.
  #  o ExportCertData:
  #  This exports two additional environment variables: SSL_CLIENT_CERT and
  #  SSL_SERVER_CERT. These contain the PEM-encoded certificates of the
  #  server (always existing) and the client (only existing when client
  #  authentication is used). This can be used to import the certificates
  #  into CGI scripts.
  #  o StdEnvVars:
  #  This exports the standard SSL/TLS related `SSL_*' environment variables.
  #  Per default this exportation is switched off for performance reasons,
  #  because the extraction step is an expensive operation and is usually
  #  useless for serving static content. So one usually enables the
  #  exportation for CGI and SSI requests only.
  #  o OptRenegotiate:
  #  This enables optimized SSL connection renegotiation handling when SSL
  #  directives are used in per-directory context.
  #SSLOptions +FakeBasicAuth +ExportCertData +StrictRequire
  <FilesMatch "\.(cgi|shtml|phtml|php)$">
  SSLOptions +StdEnvVars
  </FilesMatch>
  <Directory /usr/lib/cgi-bin>
  SSLOptions +StdEnvVars
  </Directory>

  #  SSL Protocol Adjustments:
  #  The safe and default but still SSL/TLS standard compliant shutdown
  #  approach is that mod_ssl sends the close notify alert but doesn't wait for
  #  the close notify alert from client. When you need a different shutdown
  #  approach you can use one of the following variables:
  #  o ssl-unclean-shutdown:
  #  This forces an unclean shutdown when the connection is closed, i.e. no
  #  SSL close notify alert is send or allowed to received.  This violates
  #  the SSL/TLS standard but is needed for some brain-dead browsers. Use
  #  this when you receive I/O errors because of the standard approach where
  #  mod_ssl sends the close notify alert.
  #  o ssl-accurate-shutdown:
  #  This forces an accurate shutdown when the connection is closed, i.e. a
  #  SSL close notify alert is send and mod_ssl waits for the close notify
  #  alert of the client. This is 100% SSL/TLS standard compliant, but in
  #  practice often causes hanging connections with brain-dead browsers. Use
  #  this only for browsers where you know that their SSL implementation
  #  works correctly.
  #  Notice: Most problems of broken clients are also related to the HTTP
#  keep-alive facility, so you usually additionally want to disable
  #  keep-alive for those clients, too. Use variable "nokeepalive" for this.
  #  Similarly, one has to force some clients to use HTTP/1.0 to workaround
  #  their broken HTTP/1.1 implementation. Use variables "downgrade-1.0" and
  #  "force-response-1.0" for this.
  BrowserMatch "MSIE [2-6]" \
  nokeepalive ssl-unclean-shutdown \
  downgrade-1.0 force-response-1.0
  # MSIE 7 and newer should be able to use keepalive
  BrowserMatch "MSIE [17-9]" ssl-unclean-shutdown

  </VirtualHost>
</IfModule>
```
So, das war nun alles, was sich in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled befindet, insgesamt 9 Dateien


----------



## Till (2. Sep. 2015)

Du kannst in einem apache webserver nicht * und eine IP in vhosts mischen, also entweder alles auf * oer alles auf die IP aber nicht mischen.


----------



## mosesjohann (2. Sep. 2015)

habe jetzt kurz versucht, alle auf IP umzustellen, da kommt dann bei jedem nur "No info here". Hätte auf IP umgestellt, da ich wo gelesen habe, dass das mit SSL nur mit der IP-Einstellung funktioniert. Scheint nun aber auch mit * zu funktionieren. Ist das so richtig?


----------



## Till (2. Sep. 2015)

Zitat von mosesjohann:


> Scheint nun aber auch mit * zu funktionieren. Ist das so richtig?


Ja, ssl per SNI geht mit * und IP.


----------



## mosesjohann (2. Sep. 2015)

Okay, dann lass ichs auf * wenns da eh geht und kümmer mich nicht drum, warums auf IP nicht geht, oder? Fallsts trotzdem wissen willst, stehe ich natürlich gerne zur Verfügung. lg und Danke!


----------

